# Some Me262b-1a/U1 cockpit pics-enjoy!



## von hahn (Jan 31, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## von hahn (Jan 31, 2017)

Thanks to my good friend and colleague Brian Ward, I had the very good fortune to be able to sit in the Me262b-1a/U1 today. I took a few photos which I hope will be of some help to anyone modeling this subject. I have a few external photos too which I will post as soon as I have a chance.

You will notice there is a fair bit of english written in the cockpit-this machine was captured by the allies near Magdeburg and flown to the UK post-war for flight testing. One thing that struck me was the wooden side instrument panels-a product of late war metal shortages.


----------



## BiffF15 (Jan 31, 2017)

Might we have more kind sir?


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 31, 2017)

Good shots!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 31, 2017)

Have the Blind Flying Panel instruments been changed to British or US versions ? They don't look like the original German instruments.


----------



## von hahn (Jan 31, 2017)

I'm not sure if the blind flying instruments are original...there were no maker's marks visible and no writing english or german on the faces. The altimeter is calibrated in hectopascals (milibars) though which I know the British and not the Americans used. I'm not sure what units the Germans calibrated their altimeters in? It was captured and test flown by the British though so an instrument refit is possible.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 31, 2017)

Thanks for the info. The instruments, particularly the artificial horizon, look British.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 31, 2017)

You lucky dog you. I guess you didn't make it into the back seat.

These would have come in handy a few months ago when I built my Red 8.


----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 1, 2017)

Thank you


----------



## von hahn (Feb 1, 2017)

Sadly I didn't think to take photos in the back cockpit.I can say that it was VERY bare though, The instrument panel-which I assume was the radar operator's instrumentation, was just an empty rectangular panel at eye level with no instruments present. The side panels were also very sparse, only two or three unmarked switches. I'm guessing that the equipment was either removed by the Germans when they abandoned the aircraft or removed by the British for examination and testing. The seat and seatbelt were identical to the front.


----------



## von hahn (Feb 1, 2017)

Airframes, I think you are correct. I enlarged the original photo and on the artificial horizon is some embossed writing that is almost illegible but seems to start with the word 'gyro'...indicating perhaps that it is British?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 1, 2017)

Me262B-1a/U1, Red 8,
AM 50 - Messerschmitt Me262B-1a/U1 - coded "Red 8" of IV./NJG11 - static display South African Museum of Military History, Saxonwold
Red 8' was eventually shipped to South Africa. Red 8 in a storage facility at Dunnottar Air Force Base (1950s - 1960s). It was brought to Cape Town, South Africa in 1947 aboard the SS Clan McCree.


----------



## von hahn (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## von hahn (Feb 1, 2017)

Sorry, it seems that a few photos loaded three times but I've attached a few more photos, hope these are of interest!

The last one is of the rear cockpit instrument panel from the side.


----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 1, 2017)

Is that original paint?


----------



## Wurger (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## Crimea_River (Feb 2, 2017)

Capt. Vick said:


> Is that original paint?



No it isn't. Unfortunately, the original paint scheme was overpainted.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 3, 2017)

Awesome pics and info gents, thanks for posting.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 8, 2017)

SWEET!


----------

